# I feel small next to her



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2004)

She is big.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 31, 2004)

i *am* small next to her.

Nice Sig


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)

I swear I thought this thread was going to be about Lis


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 31, 2004)

Too much for me ... sorry but I need a girl a lil less HUGE than that.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 1, 2004)

nice photoshop


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 1, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> nice photoshop



ditto


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

That's NOT photo shop! That's Gina Davis in her off season @ 200lbs. 

http://www.ginadavis.us/Offseason.html


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I swear I thought this thread was going to be about Lis


 min0 <3 's me you see???


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That's NOT photo shop! That's Gina Davis in her off season @ 200lbs.
> 
> http://www.ginadavis.us/Offseason.html



i think they're talking about the pic in his signature


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i think they're talking about the pic in his signature


  Duh me


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2004)

That lass is a helluva lot prettier when she's off season.

Particularly her face.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## OceanDude (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd want her on myside in a barfight. But that would be the extent of my interests.
OD


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd hit that........but I'm not sure even a brick would do the job.


----------



## pmech (Nov 1, 2004)

I think she looks great


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

She's gorgeous IMO


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> I think she looks great


No more BB'ing for you, young man.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like how "fat" she appears in her off-season pics.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gina Davis is AWESOME!!!!  I'm thinking she'll get her pro card in the next few weeks!!!

She lives just the other side of Houston.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think she looks "fat" in her off season at all. She is big but solid as hell. She has maintained such a feminine look despite the gear


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 1, 2004)

This is just too large a girl for me. Does she look good? Damn skippy!! Is she sexy? Not for me ... no. Most of the women on these boards don't intend to go this far ... and their gallery pics are outstanding. This woman has a man's body though ... just too much IMHO.  I am a well proportioned  215 pound 6' tall man too by the way ... not some lil pencil neck'd geek that is afraid of a strong woman.  At 44 I know what I find sexy in a woman and this is just not it.


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'd hit that........but I'm not sure even a brick would do the job.


----------



## pmech (Nov 1, 2004)

I dont know who alot of the pros are as I never havebeen heavy into that side of this community but I do think she looks nice, even if lookin a little rounded. To each their own.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> This is just too large a girl for me. Does she look good? Damn skippy!! Is she sexy? Not for me ... no. Most of the women on these boards don't intend to go this far ... and their gallery pics are outstanding. This woman has a man's body though ... just too much IMHO. I am a well proportioned 215 pound 6' tall man too by the way ... not some lil pencil neck'd geek that is afraid of a strong woman. At 44 I know what I find sexy in a woman and this is just not it.


You cannot achieve this naturally anyhow. I prefer 150-170 off season and 130-140 comp. But I think for an unnatural look she takes the cake


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

I am 6'4", about 240.... and I think she can kick my ass.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

She is big but mostly it's all part of the illusion factor. She is only 150 competition but she is rather short. It's all appearance


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'd hit that



I would too......................except I'd be afraid she'd hit back.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, for as big as she is, her face still looks feminene....Thats good..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Wow, for as big as she is, her face still looks feminene....Thats good..


She is heavily admired from female bb's for that


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

Same chick, much nicer.


----------



## pmech (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## OceanDude (Nov 1, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Same chick, much nicer.


I like this look much better - cut up nice. Face looks prettier. Striations are a bit weird in the inner pec region but pretty interesting overall.

OD


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

yes, much better in that pic.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2004)

Must be me, cause i think she looks much prettier without the defined jaw line.

A la...






Nice rack too, but she is still too large for my liking.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Must be me, cause i think she looks much prettier without the defined jaw line.
> 
> A la...
> 
> ...



Damn TCD, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't quite be able to get over the feeling of man arms wrapping around my waist as we sat watching movies at home, even if that face was attached.  I probably would never hold it against her, but I don't find it attractive no matter how long I look into her eyes.


----------



## easton (Nov 1, 2004)

the only thing i find attractive about that woman is her calves :/

but its an amazing body and accomplishment if thats  what she was going for!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I don't like how "fat" she appears in her off-season pics.


I'm w/ Mr. Rob


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 1, 2004)

She's HOT!!!


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Must be me, cause i think she looks much prettier without the defined jaw line.
> 
> A la...
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting picture. It  kind of transcends "femaleness" and just goes into a different dimension. Her face looks innocent and then there are these spheroid-cannonball themes stacked symmetrically along an interesting taper. Very artistic but I get mixed messages and wonder how she sees herself and how she would like for people to interact with her. I mean what are you suppose to say to someone like this if you meet them up town?

OD


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I mean what are you suppose to say to someone like this if you meet them up town?


 
I speak only for myself when I say that Id say "WHOA".  

Then Id ask where she lifts and see if she needs a partner.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 1, 2004)

she looks worse all cut, maybe in between comp and bulking...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 1, 2004)

this'll do just fine for me


but i'd feel kinda ashamed, i mean her arms are bigger, legs are bigger...everything is bigger than what i have (except for one thing.... )


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> She's gorgeous IMO



mine too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Must be me, cause i think she looks much prettier without the defined jaw line.
> 
> A la...
> 
> ...



I Like that pic. alot.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 2, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I wouldn't quite be able to get over the feeling of man arms wrapping around my waist as we sat watching movies at home, even if that face was attached.



That was EXACTLY what i was thinking of!!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Must be me, cause i think she looks much prettier without the defined jaw line.



I agree. I've seen her lean about a year ago (pix on the stairs) and it "hurts" her face IMO, but 200 @ 5'5" is pretty big, she still looks great though to me even though for her height she makes me look like I'm not even trying


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 2, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> what are you suppose to say to someone like this if you meet them up town?



"Yes ma'am."
"No ma'am."
"Anything you say ma'am."


----------



## madden player (Nov 2, 2004)

She is super hot!!!

IMO She is much better looking off season.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I mean what are you suppose to say to someone like this if you meet them up town?



Do you work-out?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Do you work-out?



hahahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess it is just me but I find her off season to be totally unattractive.  She looks okay when she is cut but she can't stay like that.  I wonder where she buys her cothes?  She just looks way to manly for me.  Now, Lis, I hope you don't want to look like that.  I think you look very sexy how you are now and when you cut...even better   Not that I am gay or anything.  Oh, and not that there is anything wrong with that (Seinfield)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2004)

When cut I would enjoy a freindship with bennies, but a woman that large is uncomon so it would be for me the exotic aspect that perked me up.   That attraction might change as I got to know her, but the physical aspect would be in question as the BF% changed.  I would totally respect her dedication, hard word, and one hell of a physique!


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 2, 2004)

I keep catching myself going back and looking at that picture in her sweat pants and hat. I have decided that I think she is pretty and GOOD looking but I doubt I would be able to get serious with a women like her unless she has a super super personality. Definitely something about her though that demands respect. I guess I have always been a sucker for cannonball delts and a pretty face. 

OD


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I guess I have always been a sucker for cannonball delts and a pretty face.
> 
> OD


don't let john hear you say that!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

>



ya know...I think she does have a  beautiful face....but dam...to be 'intimate' with a woman that has a body like that...all i could think of whilst in 'the throws of passion':
it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman... it's a woman...it's a woman...


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't let john hear you say that!


Eghad, good point... well with bush reelected ad an all new conservative supreme court soon to be appointed I think John will be feeling a lot of anxiety soon and the rest of us can be more comfy turning our backs to him when he is around...

I finally figured out what I DO LIKE about this woman BB. It's the artistic expression. The spheroid shape in the delts is replicated in an interesting ratio and proportion to her spherically shaped breasts (which must be unnaturally augmented btw). I would guess that the number 3 on her gym sweats is the clue - her boobs are 3x the diameter as her delts. It's a very cool expression and the symbolic triangle imagery using spherical constructs is quite clever since it's also a rational approximation of Pie. Now that's American Pie!

OD


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Eghad, good point... well with bush reelected ad an all new conservative supreme court soon to be appointed I think John will be feeling a lot of anxiety soon and the rest of us can be more comfy turning our backs to him when he is around...
> 
> I finally figured out what I DO LIKE about this woman BB. It's the artistic expression. The spheroid shape in the delts is replicated in an interesting ratio and proportion to her spherically shaped breasts (which must be unnaturally augmented btw). I would guess that the number 3 on her gym sweats is the clue - her boobs are 3x the diameter as her delts. It's a very cool expression and the symbolic triangle imagery using spherical constructs is quite clever since it's also a rational approximation of Pie. Now that's American Pie!
> 
> OD


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

A PT/chiro at my old gym was in about that shape in her mid 30s, smoking hot IMO, super thick legs/ass and a built top end as well (complete with the fake rack). Definitely juiced.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 3, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I would guess that the number 3 on her gym sweats is the clue - her boobs are 3x the diameter as her delts. It's a very cool expression and the symbolic triangle imagery using spherical constructs is quite clever since it's also a rational approximation of Pie. Now that's American Pie!
> 
> OD



I'm glad you finally broached that subject.  I was getting ready to fuss at you for only mentioning her "cannon ball sized delts" and not the MUCH more important cannon balls.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Her hubby is a chiro.  She really is a nice person.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Her photoshoot pics look awesome


----------



## iMan323 (Nov 3, 2004)

Look at her legs and look at her arms.. it's a man with a womans face.  The only thing she's missing is some facial hair and a dick.  Overall, she looks like something they make kielbasa from.


----------

